# Arbor Blacklist....does it get better?



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

Just read a couple of reviews about this 2012 board. Any other thoughts, or experiences with it? Seems like the all round 4WD...will go anywhere and do it well!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Best board of 2012 and that's all you need to know.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

So would it be better than a Burton Blunt?


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Marginally


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> So would it be better than a Burton Blunt?


Is this even a serious question?


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

better then the proto ct. Hahahaha thats a tough one. Regardless heard the blacklist was a great board from a lot of people.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Is this even a serious question?


Well, I mean I read the review on angrysnowboarder and I didn't see anything explicitly saying how it stacked up to the BB. Therefore, I am asking if it is. Also, can I have it with EST instead of 4x8 inserts?


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

The Burton blunt is a bottom of the line park board my friend. And no est is for burton boards only unless you swap bindings, but no est on boards beside burton.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Are you really that dense?


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Are you really that dense?


Like iridium. So should I just cut a T-channel in it with a router so it will mount EST?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I think more than a little routing is going to be involved might have to embrace the dark art of t bolting.


----------



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

Too many boards these days are being marketed as park boards, but turn out to be do it all rides. Just when I thought reverse camber was on the out and tech like TBT comes to light, Arbor comes along as brings it back in. A great board though.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

TBT coming to light? Shits like 10 years old.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

JVee said:


> Too many boards these days are being marketed as park boards, but turn out to be do it all rides. Just when I thought reverse camber was on the out and tech like TBT comes to light, Arbor comes along as brings it back in. A great board though.


Reverse camber is on the out...? 

What the hell are you smoking? It's almost impossible to find a regular camber at the bigger companies nowadays. K2 doesn't have a single men's camber board (one female board, if I recall correctly) and Ride is pretty much the same way. Rome might actually have the most choice for positive camber out of the big companies nowadays (Sentury, among some other smaller companies, also still mainly uses camber, but the majority of boarders won't use/hear of them. ), but even then it's less than a 1:1 ratio.

Oh, and also NeverSummer and LibTech had a little bitch fight about who came up with it/who used it first. Reverse Camber is a pretty serious part of both brand's marketing plan.

Edit: @CheezeySteeze You... really don't want to try to turn a non-EST board into an EST one... voiding the warranty will be the least of your concerns if you try. (Also, you can buy adapters for EST bindings if that's what you're worried about). Secondly, are you actually serious...? It's hard to tell on the internet.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I think you could definitely cut an EST channel with a router. I see no issue with this idea at all. Do it! Be sure to capture it on video.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Arbor is hardly bringing anything back. Reverse camber is here to stay along with it's many variations, but camber still does have it's place. There are a lot of park boards because park is the most popular style of riding right now, and of course a good park board will be able to ride out of the park as well.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

It can get better. Like come in smaller sizes for us lighter folks!

Or maybe I'll just drink more beer to gain more weight.


----------



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

How is this board likely to go in deep pow of the Japanese kind?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Is that even a serious question? If a snowboard can't handle powder riding it's not a snow board.


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> I think you could definitely cut an EST channel with a router. I see no issue with this idea at all. Do it! Be sure to capture it on video.


you just wanna see someone wreck a snowboard


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

EST it. I did it once with a file and pliers. Easy enough.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Is that even a serious question? If a snowboard can't handle powder riding it's not a snow board.


Eh? Correct me if I'm wrong, but there's still a fair amount of boards that easily do better than others in powder. K2's flatline series comes to mind as one that would probably not do as well as others.


----------



## explorerD (Nov 8, 2011)

what difference does it make if i get the blacklist in 154 or in 157?


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

explorerD said:


> what difference does it make if i get the blacklist in 154 or in 157?


i don't know what questions to take seriously in this thread anymore.

thanks cheese


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

This thread will end in a black hole.


----------



## Before2Day (Feb 14, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Is that even a serious question? If a snowboard can't handle powder riding it's not a snow board.


Agreed. I know you were bumme the blacklist didn't come in a smaller size this year, so what did you end up deciding on for your park stick? Personally went with the 153 westmark and couldn't be more content


----------



## explorerD (Nov 8, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> i don't know what questions to take seriously in this thread anymore.
> 
> thanks cheese


my question is serious. i just wanted to know. i cant decide


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

explorerD said:


> my question is serious. i just wanted to know. i cant decide


It all depends on what you will be using it for.

How much do you weigh?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Before2Day said:


> Agreed. I know you were bumme the blacklist didn't come in a smaller size this year, so what did you end up deciding on for your park stick? Personally went with the 153 westmark and couldn't be more content


I'm riding a 54 Blacklist for everything right now.


----------



## explorerD (Nov 8, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> It all depends on what you will be using it for.
> 
> How much do you weigh?


i weigh 150 and i want to use it for an all mountain board. hit up the park one day and then shred some pow the next


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

explorerD said:


> i weigh 150 and i want to use it for an all mountain board. hit up the park one day and then shred some pow the next



Yup, the Blacklist will do all that in the 154 for you.


----------



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Yup, the Blacklist will do all that in the 154 for you.


I'm 5'11, 200 lbs and riding a 160. no problems taking it anywhere. you can dunk it, huck it, flick it. Don't worry about size or labels. Just go out and have a bunch of fun


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

If you don't do any park just groomers,jumps, and pow would you recommend the coda over the blacklist?


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

I would, heard nothing but good things about the coda, and if you really like pow and destroying the mountain everywhere, maybe look into the element rx.

but i'd take the coda > blacklist


----------



## explorerD (Nov 8, 2011)

my only concern is that since it is 154cm it will be alot more difficult to float in powder. is this true?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I average about 5lbs less than you and rode pow on a 150 cambered jibstick. I have also ridden spring pow on the 154 Blacklist. Its fine, you'll love it.


Yeah, if you're not doing freestylez in the park, Coda.


----------

